# How big?



## trinastrinkets (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello everyone! I am Trina and new to the flock! 
My question is how big does my coop really need to be if my chickens free range all day?

I bought 2 coops from Precision pet that says it houses up to 4 chickens. Then I added a run between the two coops. I have 11 chickens that free range all day and return to coop at night. Is my coop too small?
And about 8 of them like to huddle in one side of the coop? I also have a few who like to sleep in the tree? I would really like to add more chickens to my flock this spring. I have around 20-25 square feet with 4 nesting boxes.








I also have issues cleaning bottom part of this coop because I can't get inside it?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

trinastrinkets said:


> Hello everyone! I am Trina and new to the flock!
> My question is how big does my coop really need to be if my chickens free range all day?
> 
> I bought 2 coops from Precision pet that says it houses up to 4 chickens. Then I added a run between the two coops. I have 11 chickens that free range all day and return to coop at night. Is my coop too small?
> ...


I'm no expert, but I do know when I was researching coops that those say 4 each, but are really inadequate for 4 full sized hens. That said the fact that you free range all day does give you a little more leeway than if they were confined all day. The rule of thumb is 4 sq feet per hen in the hen house and 10 sq feet in the run. If they have a larger run i have heard you can get away with 2-3 in the house. Your chickens will let you know if they are too crowded by their behavior. Others I am sure with more knowledge will weigh in I am sure. Welcome to the group, there is a great group of people here who are a tremendous help and support!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

8hensalaying, I think your right. I could do smaller coops based on whether they are outside all day. 
If you get more chickens, I think you need more coop. I have 2 coops that have space underneath and have to just rake them out when they are dirty. Then I can throw some lime under there.

One of my coops had a varmint proof pen attached to it and I left access to it at night. I had 15 chickens at the time in there. Now there's 6 in there and they free range and the pen is closed. I have one coop like yours and I've bumped my head on the overhang so many times that I'm ready to burn it down!


----------

